# O/T 2013 Shelby GT500



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Was at the local car show yesterday,and they ran a couple of the 2013's Mustangs on the dyno.
Gotta say the new Shelby is an eye-opener.
The guy just picked the car up a couple days ago,it was brand spanking new,with less then a couple hundred kilometers on it.
It's impressive,for a brand new car,that's all i got to say.
Fords computor tune on the car appears pretty mild,as in the car is fat on fuel,and it still spun the rollers to "605 hp",yup you got that right 605 hp at the tires,and 580 in torque,and the dyno operator only ran the car up to 7100 rpm.
And that was with a real fat fuel curve through the mid-range,looks like Ford keeps the tune-up soft,i'm thinking probably to help with warrenty problems,but it looks like a good tuner has some room to work with on the tune-up
Then they strapped a new 5.0 Coyote powered GT onto the rollers,and it was pretty impressive for 300 cubes with 458hp and 400 lb-ft at the rear tires.
Gotta say it looks like Fords building some pretty quick toys these days.
There was a new ZL-1 Camaro at the show too,but after the guy seen what the Shelby spun the rollers to,he wouldn't put his new ZL-1 on the rollers,quite a few guys were disappointed,but we couldn't talk him into strapping his new Camaro down after the Stang's performance.

I'm darn near mortage free,and man one of the new Shelby's sure has my interest now,i want one,lol:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Holy bat Crapman! Over 200 miles per hour right out of the box. You can save 20 grand and get the Boss 302 - only 444 HP!

Better get a second mortgage to pay for tires and speeding tickets Rick!

Oh yeah, only comes with a stick. No automatic transmission. 






Although since you know slot cars so well, and thus electric cars, I thought you'd go for one of these instead.






Cheers eh, 

Todd


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

2013 is definitely the one to own!!! The engine whine and exhaust note got me straight away!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hornet said:


> (snip)
> There was a new ZL-1 Camaro at the show too,but after the guy seen what the Shelby spun the rollers to,he wouldn't put his new ZL-1 on the rollers,quite a few guys were disappointed,but we couldn't talk him into strapping his new Camaro down after the Stang's performance.
> 
> (snip)


Funny, I just read a couple tests where they compared the new Shelby and ZL-1 (Car and Driver and Jalopnik) and they said though the Camaro gives up about 80 horsepower to the Mustang, and the Mustang is quite clearly the faster car, they both liked the Camaro better. The Mustang is awesome, but it was harder to drive around a road course... it's just so stinkin powerful. IIRC, the horsepower ratings were something like 580 for the Camaro and 660 for the Mustang...

http://www.caranddriver.com/compari...d-mustang-shelby-gt500-comparison-test-review

http://jalopnik.com/5923632/watch-a-brit-flog-the-mustang-shelby-gt500-and-camaro-zl1

As far as I'm concerned, they're both awesome. If you can't get in trouble with just about ANYTHING over 400 horsepower, you're not trying hard enough...

--rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Crap he's back,lol:wave:

How were the holidays Todd.

I know the interior on the new Camaro sure doesn't do much for me.

One thing i'll say though, is Fords selling lots of the 662 hp Shelby's up here.

I seen 4 on the street just last week,and the only ZL-1 i've seen was the one at the car show.

Anybody seen one of the new COPO Camaro's yet


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Holidays were great Rick. Lots of camping. Lots of trains. Noah rode on at least six. Never did make it to a hobby shop down south so saved some money. Been back a bit and working on the basement. You'll be astounded to see it.

I haven't seen too many Camaros around either. Lots of Mustangs though. Those new Camaros don't do much for me, interior or exterior. Look like some kids transformer toy (and I thought that before the movie came out). Keep on waiting for one to turn into Optimus Prime or something. I like the Boss 302 though. Supposed to be a more balanced package than the GT500. Mind you I haven't seen many of those around either. Then again a 662 HP kick in the pants'd be fun.










Todd


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, Laurel must of had control of the map

I was impressed at both new Stang's,but man 600 at the tires would be fun:thumbsup:.

The only car i've ever had on the dyno,was my Hornet,and it spun the rollers to 376 at the tires,and went 12 flat in a 3,000 pound car,so 600 at the tires in a 3800 lb car,is gonna be fun:thumbsup:.

Also never been anywhere near 200,that's gotta be a rush,yea ha,:wave:


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*At the very least.....*

It's a heck of a time to be a car guy!
Man..... you thought you missed the 60's...... screw the 60's.... these things are unreal.
Makes you wonder when history will repeat itself and there will be some type of insurance/epa/goverment intervention.
"Nobody needs a car that goes that fast...... you didn't buy that car.... somebody bought that for you"


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

"It's a heck of a time to be a car guy!" I agree urnuts! The Chevy guys could look at one of these if they need big muscle with a factory warranty






I'd still take a 2013 Shelby!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm waiting to see if Chrysler is gonna step into the mix.

I'm amazed they haven't yet.

Places like Arrington Performance are pulling big numbers outta the Hemi .




What a time to be a very rich young kid,lol:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

